# Slot Car Show november 11th Allentown pa



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

NOVEMBER 11th 2017
Saturday
10-3

Admission $5.00
Early Buy $10.00 8am
Tables $25.00 
Questions 610-573-3695

Info:Http://www.valleygoto.com

Dealers from 5 states. new vendors every show..

All Scales New/old/Parts HO-1/24



Easy access from Pa Turnpike NE extenstion.

Less than 1 mile from I-78 ext 57.

Hope to see ya there..


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Coming this Saturday.. Lots of New Vendors . Wizzard Ho and and plenty of other great vendors will be there. Hope to see ya..

Wizzard High Performance, Inc.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

time to get dressed and head out!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

alpink said:


> time to get dressed and head out!


Hi All,
Did you have a good show?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah man .... renewed some friendships, made some new ones and verified some that aren't so much. LOL! 
bought a couple things ... hop up parts and a couple trashed lemon yellow bodies..
actually stayed until 3pm when it was time for the vendors to pack out.
most of the major vendors were, apparently, in Indiana


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

That's good to hear. I saw lots of goodies at the Midwest Show. Sounds like a few shows are on the same weekend or day.

Randy.


----------

